# Arroyo City Report



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Fishing the last couple of weeks has varied between not very good and terrible. In fact, I have a confession to make. On Monday I didn’t have a trip so I decided to go spin fishing by myself up in Port Mansfield. For some time, I have had a package of Berkley Gulp sitting in my spin box. I had never really used it, so I decided to give it a shot. Now, there is a long list of thing that I just don’t understand – tongue piercings, polygamy, redfish tournaments, aluminum jungle gym towers on flats boats, fishing tournaments – to name a few. You can add Gulp to that list. The fish ate it great, but when I ran out, they ate my unscented paddle tails just as well, at like ¼ the cost, twice the durability and no orange spooge on the bottom of my boat. That day convinced me that the fish were in deeper water for sure and were feeding, but the fly fishing remained a challenge through Wednesday.

Basically, we have been dealing with really high tides and lots of fresh water. But on Thursday, the tide began to fall out pretty aggressively and previously empty flats suddenly held fish. Not that they really wanted to eat, though. The good news is that for the last two days, there have been substantially more redfish on the flats than in the previous two weeks. Look for this trend to continue. The bright spot has been the continued presence of lots of really big trout. 

I have primarily been fishing Rattlesnake (find the bait and you will find the fish) and the dumps at Cullens. Peyton’s has been slow but the East Cut has been very productive. The east side sand has been very slow. It seems like this year is starting to resemble last year. The first half of the season was poor and the Fall was awesome. I feel like these fish are coming out of their slump and September-November should be great.


----------



## junkyfly (Jun 26, 2012)

I had the same problem fishing around cullen the 4th of july week with high tides and a full moon. Just did not see many reds at all compared to last fall. I hope you are right and this trend starts to improve.


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

jsinac said:


> Fishing the last couple of weeks has varied between not very good and terrible. In fact, I have a confession to make. On Monday I didn't have a trip so I decided to go spin fishing by myself up in Port Mansfield. For some time, I have had a package of Berkley Gulp sitting in my spin box. I had never really used it, so I decided to give it a shot. Now, there is a long list of thing that I just don't understand - tongue piercings, polygamy, redfish tournaments, aluminum jungle gym towers on flats boats, fishing tournaments - to name a few. You can add Gulp to that list. The fish ate it great, but when I ran out, they ate my unscented paddle tails just as well, at like ¼ the cost, twice the durability and no orange spooge on the bottom of my boat. That day convinced me that the fish were in deeper water for sure and were feeding, but the fly fishing remained a challenge through Wednesday.
> 
> Basically, we have been dealing with really high tides and lots of fresh water. But on Thursday, the tide began to fall out pretty aggressively and previously empty flats suddenly held fish. Not that they really wanted to eat, though. The good news is that for the last two days, there have been substantially more redfish on the flats than in the previous two weeks. Look for this trend to continue. The bright spot has been the continued presence of lots of really big trout.
> 
> I have primarily been fishing Rattlesnake (find the bait and you will find the fish) and the dumps at Cullens. Peyton's has been slow but the East Cut has been very productive. The east side sand has been very slow. It seems like this year is starting to resemble last year. The first half of the season was poor and the Fall was awesome. I feel like these fish are coming out of their slump and September-November should be great.


Your report and comments were the most honest I have seen all year. Thanks Man!!


----------

